# Help with great SLR as present



## CapM (Dec 15, 2010)

A link to my original post is here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/digital-discussion-q/227837-will-new-camera-take-better-pics.html

My wife would like a new DSLR for Christmas.  Originally she was thinking $700-900 range.  I definitely don't want to be frivolous, but if it makes sense to spend a little more to get a better camera, then I would look into it.  I spend enough on golf clubs that I can indulge her a little.  

Since her friend got a Rebel Ti, that's on the short list.  I know nothing about cameras, so that's why I'm asking here.  Since all we've ever used are basic point and shoots, I think something non-complicated is a priority.  But obviously this would be a step up in cameras, so I realize there will be a learning curve here.

If you all were in my shoes, what else would you be looking at?  Thanks a million.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 15, 2010)

Since her friend has a Canon, getting a Canon for her would have some added benefits, and it's as good a reason as any to choose between Canon & Nikon.  
In the Canon line up, check out the T2i or the next model up, the D60.

Although, from what I've been hearing, Nikon probably has the 'better' bodies right now.  The new D7000 is supposed to be pretty impressive, although it's close to $1500 with a kit lens.  

But really, any DSLR will be a good step up from a P&S style camera...and the lens probably matters as much as the body. So you might consider a cheaper DSLR and then add another lens or upgrade from the 'kit' lens.


----------



## CapM (Dec 15, 2010)

Would a D7000 be overkill for a newbie??  I can justify getting it for her.  I spend $200/month on golf, not to mention tinkering with (i.e. buying new) golf clubs.  My wife does not ask for much, but I just don't want to burden her with some monstrous piece of equipment since we're going from just a point and shoot. Another consideration obviously is that we have no glass yet.


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Dec 15, 2010)

The D7000 is hottest thing out right now. Buy it if you can. You won't be sorry. I'm sooooo jealous.


----------



## Dao (Dec 15, 2010)

From the other thread, those subject in focus with blurry background photos you like can be taken with any DSLR camera including the entry level models. 

The key is the lens that paired with the camera.   If you go out and buy a T2i with the kit lens that comes with it, you may have a hard time to create the type of photos mentioned above.

However, it is a good start since once you or your wife own a DSLR camera, you can get the lens(es) that meet your shooting need.  ( I don't know anything about golf, but I think it is kind of like golf club, you use a particular club for a particular situation. i.e. telephoto lens for distance object, macro lens for small insects etc)

I do not think going after a better model like the Nikon D7000,  Canon 60D or anything better is overkill. Just set a budget and work with it.  Just remember, you may need to spend some more (or more than what the camera worth) on lens(es) in the near future after you get the camera. (or other accessories such as bags, hot shoe flash ...)




Edit:  Check with your wife and see if weight and size of the DSLR with quality lens(es) is an issue.  My wife do not like to carry around a bulky camera, so I end up getting her the Canon G11 earlier this year.  Also, there are  Mirrorless Interchangeable Lens type camrea out there now such as the Sony Nex3/Nex5, Olympus Pen camera as well as the Panasonic GF1.   They sit between the P&S and DSLR cameras.


----------



## CapM (Dec 15, 2010)

Okay, I like both the 60D and the D7000. At BBY, they had 60D for $1,298 with 18-135 lens.  The D7000 is $200 more with only 18-105 lens.  Is the Canon a better lens?  Thoughts??


----------



## minpingurl1 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have the T1i with a Canon 18-200 IS lens. Love it so far.


----------



## Patrice (Dec 15, 2010)

The d7000 is not going to be a great big burden of a camera. If you are worried about it, remember that she is letting you spend $200+ per month on golf, you can consider buying her some night courses or even a couple of 1 or 2 hour sessions with a pro as a tutor.


----------



## mjhoward (Dec 15, 2010)

If you are going to up the limit to the $1500 and that is *IT*, no more...  I wouldn't get the D7000.  I have the D7000 and LOVE it, but you're going to need much more than just a kit lens to get what she wants.

I would actually recommend the D90 kit (18-105 VR inc.): $939.00
SB-600 Flash: $229.95
Nikon 50mm f/1.8D: $119.95
Memory Card: ~$30
That'll leave around $200 for a good beginner tripod (SLIK makes good ones in this range) or a camera bag, or softbox and gels, or polarizer, extension tubes for macro, etc

The D90 has the built in AF motor so you can use lenses without AF built in and they will autofocus.  It also has commander mode to command off camera flash units.  She will definitely want an off camera flash to really experiment with.  The difference between a shot taken with flash can be huge... even outdoors in the sun (beginners have a hard time believing that).  I threw the 50mm 1.8 in there because its cheap, its sharp, and it has a large aperture.  This will allow her to experiment more with DOF and aside from that, its a great portrait lens.  That'll leave a couple hundred left for one of the other important items that are either needed or are fun to experiment with.  If you get her extension tubes, she'll need a tripod though.  This would make a much more 'well-rounded' kit than just a D7000 and a kit lens... even though the D7000 body is really nice.


----------



## MarkF48 (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm sitting here thinking how would you feel if your wife gifted you a set of golf clubs based on recommendations from a golf forum. You might make out OK or you might just end up with a set that simply doesn't feel right.

Although not quite the same as a physical camera for a gift, have you possibly considered a gift certificate or similar so she can purchase what she feels most comfortable with. She may have a preference to one camera or another by the way it feels in her hands or the way the controls are laid out. Have her go to the store and physically hold the camera to see how it feels in her hands. Having shot with a Canon P&S some of the terminology will be similar and quicker to understand and adapt to.

Whether it's Nikon, Canon, or other brand whatever she gets will be a big step up from the P&S and will have similar Auto modes that she can start out with and gradually work her way up to modes that offer more user control. Both Canon and Nikon probably have the widest choice of lenses and accessories compared to other manufacturers. She really can't go wrong with even an entry level DSLR for what they offer in quality and features presently. A Canon forum I'm on the T2i seems to be getting a lot of recommendations. 

Also consider budgeting in a shoe mount flash that has a head that can tilt and swivel to bounce the light. Does not necessarily need to be by the camera manufacturer to save some money. Some of the images you had linked in the other thread had pop upfill flash that gave the image a "deer in the headlights" look that was overly lighted.


----------



## Aloicious (Dec 16, 2010)

I was in your shoes a while ago, is the gift a secret? if not, try taking her down to the store and having her try out some camera bodies, my wife didn't like my D90, it felt too large for her hands, she preferred the D5000 which has the same sensor as the D90, but without an autofocus motor built in (which just means that you if she wants more lenses in the future, we'd need to get one with a motor in the lens, which many of them are nowadays), which is okay for her since its a fairly casual hobby for her. so if possible, try taking her down to the store, try a bunch of them out that are in your price range and see what she likes best. 

I'd agree with mjhoward though, I'd spend less on the body and focus more on the glass. the D7000 is sweet and I'd love to have one, but a less expensive body like the d90, or cannon's 60D or T2i or something would still likely provide everything she'd ever need to do. that way you could spend less on the body, get a better lens(es), and perhaps still have some left over for a hotshoe flash/memory card/tripod, and maybe some good instructional books or DVD's or a tutor to help her learn the ins and outs of her new camera and how to properly use it outside of 'auto' mode. 

if the gift IS a secret go to the store yourself and test them out thinking about what she likes/doesn't like, and you might have to just make an educated guess on what would be best.

either way, I bet she'll love it.


----------



## CapM (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's input on both threads.  I have re-read them all many times!  I agree with them all.  So sorry I can't mention everyone by name, but THANK YOU.

I've narrowed it down to two, even though I acknowledge they are two different levels:  T2i or the D7000.  With the T2i, though, I realize that I'd have to add an alternate lens, since the 18-55mm lens seems limited.  Perhaps the D7000's 18-105mm is a more versatile lens, so we wouldn't have to buy any others right away.  When this is taken into account, the price differential between the two is down to $500.  They have one D7000 left at my BBY.

So, the two questions:

1.  Am I right in that the 18-105 lens is more versatile?  For instance, if you were on vacation and were just carrying your camera with ONE lens, wouldn't this be much better than 18-55?  If you were walking around indoor/outdoor (think Rome), what one lens would you want to have?

2.  My wife takes a lot of pics of our kids.  For instance, tonight we are watching one in her choir.  These are obviously low (but not no) lighting.  Would both cameras be able to handle this, or would the D7000 handle it better?  Obviously with our point and click they don't come out.

P.S.  I know many have suggested taking her to the store, but that would be a mistake.  She is thrifty by nature and would pick whatever was the cheapest.  I am definitely the analytical one and want to make the objective choice.  for that reason I usually shy away from the cheapest, so we make a good team.


----------



## rocdoc (Dec 16, 2010)

Both those cameras will handle pics of kids and low light. If you get into minute details, the D7000 probably has an edge. However, both Canon and Nikon are great systems and if she really gets into it, there will be plenty of room for her to "grow" into more equipment. There is one other important consideration: the feel of the cameras for her. I'm a guy and way back when I picked a system I went with Nikon because the entry level cameras are slightly bigger and felt more comfortable in my hands. I know several women who went the Canon way for the converse reason, better fit in smaller hands. It may sound trivial, but enjoying holding your camera is an important part of having fun with photography. 
And on your point about burdening someone with too complex a camera, it's in fact rather the opposite: the more easily accessible controls you have the easier it is to operate, once you learn the basics, which she would have to do anyway. 
Also, don't stress out too much on the initial one lens to get her. The kits are now reasonable, but I think the Nikon 18-105 is indeed a good lens from what I have seen (I don't own it so take this with a grain of salt). Again, if she gets into it, there will be other nice lenses to grow into, and some affordable and truly excellent primes to add.


----------



## mjhoward (Dec 16, 2010)

CapM said:


> I am definitely the analytical one and want to make the objective choice.  for that reason I usually shy away from the cheapest, so we make a good team.



In that case: DxOMark - Sensor rankings

Let the bickering begin!


----------



## Aloicious (Dec 16, 2010)

if those are the choices I'd go with the D7000, but I'm a bit of a Nikon whore. go test 'em both out if you haven't already.


----------



## CapM (Dec 16, 2010)

Okay - our Best Buy has 1 more D7000 in stock, so I went ahead and picked it up. I figure I still have a week to change my mind!


----------



## aaronjhonson (Dec 18, 2010)

My friend has purchased the Canon D90 DSLRcamera and I was just playing with his camera found the images just a bit too soft for me. The D90 had a few features that really appealed to me. One of the main things I really liked about the D90 was the beautiful 3" VGA screen for reviewing.
-lots of hard buttons on the outside
-top LCD is much better than having to solely rely on back LCD


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Dec 18, 2010)

CapM said:


> Okay - our Best Buy has 1 more D7000 in stock, so I went ahead and picked it up. I figure I still have a week to change my mind!



:gah:


----------



## CapM (Dec 18, 2010)

Don't be too jealous, KRF.  It may have to go back.  She told me yesterday that I better not spend over $1,000 on a camera because "it'll be outdated in a few years."


----------



## PavementPilot (Dec 18, 2010)

CapM said:


> Don't be too jealous, KRF. It may have to go back. She told me yesterday that I better not spend over $1,000 on a camera because "it'll be outdated in a few years."


 

Yes and no. Better tech always comes out, but with the upper end of the scale you are buying from, without going professional, your purchase will be good for some time to come.

Also, dont forget the stocking stuffers, like lens cleaning kit, etc.


----------



## deebert (Dec 18, 2010)

CapM said:


> Don't be too jealous, KRF.  It may have to go back.  She told me yesterday that I better not spend over $1,000 on a camera because "it'll be outdated in a few years."



That is true, although I am currently shooting with a 6 year old DSLR that has been discontinued and I am still content with it (for the most part)!  Yes, technology changes and gets upgraded, but if she is impressed with quality of the pictures this year, she will likely still be happy with the same quality in 5-10 more years (IMO).  If it is in the budget and you know that she'll be using it for years to  come, she'll forgive you when she sees how much nicer her pictures come  out


----------

